# Why are the inmates smiling??



## cda (Jul 29, 2014)

http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/houston-texas/texas/article/Deer-hunter-finds-marijuana-field-in-Polk-County-5651950.php


----------



## fatboy (Jul 29, 2014)

Where's the cheetos?


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Smoke break Boss?


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jul 29, 2014)

I hope there is a taco bell close


----------



## Yikes (Jul 30, 2014)

Last year I evaluated the buildings at a minimum-security "work camp" style detention facility, for prisoners who can shave time off their sentence by suppressing forest fires.

I was asking if anyone had attempted escape, and surprise #1 was that the correctional staff is much more worried about the bad influences of the outside world coming in (illegal substances and mobile phones), and not so worried about inmates trying to get out.

Surprise #2  was that the substances they worried about most were not the drugs, but alcohol.  They also said that cigarettes and weed, though not allowed, actually keep the inmates relaxed.  Other hard drugs tend to lead to self-damage.  But if alcohol gets in, it's guaranteed a fight will ensue.


----------

